# Cci mini mags



## aka rotten (Jan 16, 2012)

Whats up with them or did i get a bad batch?Been using them for years and i mean 20 or better,last 500 i bought from an area big box store had so much wax on them i couldent pour half a hundred pak into reloader for my mk-2.Had to clean mk-2 twice during shooting session whitch i,ve never had to do before.Checked out reviews on couple on line ammo sources and read several complaints.Wonder why changes now after all these years of what i was convinced was a great .22 bullett.Ok,Rant over,Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Never had a problem with them. The last box I bought last month shot just like they have for the last thirty years. Some of the best, most consistant .22 ammo I've used. I've never seen them in 500 packs, always seen them in boxes of 100.


----------



## aka rotten (Jan 21, 2012)

Didnt buy a 500 pac,bought 5 100 pacs,shoulda stated it better. Mabee i just gotta bad batch as well as few other folks.Did send pics to cci to see what they say but havent heard a thing yet.Thanks,Paul


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 15, 2012)

I noticed the same thing (alot of wax on bullet) but the box I had was a year or two old and had been sitting in gun cabinet.  I was thinking the wax was formed because they had been sitting for so long.

Yes, they are a good 22 LR hunting cartridge.  Hopefully the wax problem will go away.

Dave


----------



## one hogman (Feb 15, 2012)

That is strange, sorry to hear that, these while not cheap have been MY favorite .22 LR for years for HV .22 I haven't found anything to beat them.


----------

